# Russia, Nikon, Z9, Z5, Z3?



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't know what to make of this.  First, I don't understand Russian, and second, I don't know how reliable the post is.  I don't know the "author":

"PWE news #78 | Nikon Z9, Z5, Z3 | Sony 600 mm | Ч/Б Fujifilm | Стабилизация Canon R", posted to Youtube by "PhotoWebExpo", Jun 14, 2019,





_[2019-06-21 9:06]
I have been watching for a confirmation of this information in more "trusted" sources, and so far there has not been anything.  There has been a vague admission by Nikon that they are working on a "D5-like" higher model, but no details were provided, and certainly no delivery estimate or price estimate were given.  Such an admission is "no - news".  All camera makers can be assumed to be working on some future products, and such products should be "better" than what they have on the shelf.  If nothing else happens "soon" I think I will remove this topic.  That is assuming that the Moderators don't remove it first.   I have not decided how soon, but maybe a day or two, if there are no further developments.

[2019-0623 08:19]
I decided to remove this thread.  Apparently I can't.  Oh well . . . 
_


----------

